# ZFS pool does not automount



## WCSN (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!
I read more info and docs but have problem. 
I have two HDD, first (my boot drive ada2) prepared on time install and create ZFS pool tank0:

```
# gpart show ada2
=>       34  625142381  ada2  GPT  (298G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        162       1854        - free -  (927K)
       2016    2097152     2  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
    2099168   19922944     3  freebsd-swap  (9.5G)
   22022112  603120303     4  freebsd-zfs  (288G)

# zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
tank0   286G  86,9G   199G    30%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
```
I create after install second HDD in free space (first partition content NTFS for Windows 7) create tank1:

```
# gpart show ada0
=>       63  488388848  ada0  MBR  (233G)
         63  325058801     1  ntfs  [active]  (155G)
  325058864         31        - free -  (16K)
  325058895  163329957     2  freebsd  (78G)
  488388852         59        - free -  (30K)

# gpart show ada0s2
=>        0  163329957  ada0s2  BSD  (78G)
          0  163329957       1  freebsd-zfs  (78G)
```
tank0 mount all Ok.

```
# df -h
Filesystem                     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tank0                          195G    877M    195G     0%    /
devfs                          1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/boot0               1,0G    269M    658M    29%    /boot-mount
tmpfs                           12G     32K     12G     0%    /tmp
tank0/usr                      274G     79G    195G    29%    /usr
tank0/var                      201G    6,6G    195G     3%    /var

//this state after boot
# mount 
tank0 on / (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
/dev/label/boot0 on /boot-mount (ufs, local, noatime)
tank0/usr on /usr (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
tank0/var on /var (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
```
tank1 do not mount, but:

```
# zpool import
   pool: tank1
     id: 9953003638138597346
  state: ONLINE
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 config:
        tank1       ONLINE
          ada0s2    ONLINE

# zpool import tank1 
# zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
tank0   286G  86,9G   199G    30%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
tank1  77,5G   844K  77,5G     0%  1.00x  ONLINE  -

# df -hT
Filesystem                   Type         Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tank0                        zfs          195G    877M    195G     0%    /
devfs                        devfs        1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/boot0             ufs          1,0G    269M    658M    29%    /boot-mount
tank0/usr                    zfs          274G     79G    195G    29%    /usr
tank0/var                    zfs          201G    6,6G    195G     3%    /var
tank1                        zfs           76G     32K     76G     0%    /mnt/store
```


```
# zpool get all 
NAME   PROPERTY                       VALUE                          SOURCE
tank0  size                           286G                           -
tank0  capacity                       30%                            -
tank0  altroot                        -                              default
tank0  health                         ONLINE                         -
tank0  guid                           14722400199701785570           default
tank0  version                        -                              default
tank0  bootfs                         -                              default
tank0  delegation                     on                             default
tank0  autoreplace                    off                            default
tank0  cachefile                      -                              default
tank0  failmode                       wait                           default
tank0  listsnapshots                  off                            default
tank0  autoexpand                     off                            default
tank0  dedupditto                     0                              default
tank0  dedupratio                     1.00x                          -
tank0  free                           199G                           -
tank0  allocated                      86,9G                          -
tank0  readonly                       off                            -
tank0  comment                        -                              default
tank0  expandsize                     0                              -
tank0  freeing                        0                              default
tank0  feature@async_destroy          enabled                        local
tank0  feature@empty_bpobj            enabled                        local
tank0  feature@lz4_compress           enabled                        local
tank0  feature@multi_vdev_crash_dump  enabled                        local

NAME   PROPERTY                       VALUE                          SOURCE
tank1  size                           77,5G                          -
tank1  capacity                       0%                             -
tank1  altroot                        -                              default
tank1  health                         ONLINE                         -
tank1  guid                           9953003638138597346            default
tank1  version                        -                              default
tank1  bootfs                         -                              default
tank1  delegation                     on                             default
tank1  autoreplace                    off                            default
tank1  cachefile                      -                              default
tank1  failmode                       wait                           default
tank1  listsnapshots                  off                            default
tank1  autoexpand                     off                            default
tank1  dedupditto                     0                              default
tank1  dedupratio                     1.00x                          -
tank1  free                           77,5G                          -
tank1  allocated                      462K                           -
tank1  readonly                       off                            -
tank1  comment                        -                              default
tank1  expandsize                     0                              -
tank1  freeing                        0                              default
tank1  feature@async_destroy          enabled                        local
tank1  feature@empty_bpobj            enabled                        local
tank1  feature@lz4_compress           enabled                        local
tank1  feature@multi_vdev_crash_dump  enabled                        local

# zfs get all tank0
NAME   PROPERTY              VALUE                      SOURCE
tank0  type                  filesystem                 -
tank0  creation              вт янв 17  5:20 2012  -
tank0  used                  86,9G                      -
tank0  available             195G                       -
tank0  referenced            877M                       -
tank0  compressratio         1.00x                      -
tank0  mounted               yes                        -
tank0  quota                 none                       default
tank0  reservation           none                       default
tank0  recordsize            128K                       default
tank0  mountpoint            legacy                     local
tank0  sharenfs              off                        default
tank0  checksum              on                         default
tank0  compression           off                        default
tank0  atime                 off                        local
tank0  devices               on                         default
tank0  exec                  on                         default
tank0  setuid                on                         default
tank0  readonly              off                        local
tank0  jailed                off                        default
tank0  snapdir               hidden                     default
tank0  aclmode               discard                    default
tank0  aclinherit            restricted                 default
tank0  canmount              on                         default
tank0  xattr                 off                        temporary
tank0  copies                1                          default
tank0  version               5                          -
tank0  utf8only              off                        -
tank0  normalization         none                       -
tank0  casesensitivity       sensitive                  -
tank0  vscan                 off                        default
tank0  nbmand                off                        default
tank0  sharesmb              off                        default
tank0  refquota              none                       default
tank0  refreservation        none                       default
tank0  primarycache          all                        default
tank0  secondarycache        all                        default
tank0  usedbysnapshots       0                          -
tank0  usedbydataset         877M                       -
tank0  usedbychildren        86,1G                      -
tank0  usedbyrefreservation  0                          -
tank0  logbias               latency                    default
tank0  dedup                 off                        default
tank0  mlslabel                                         -
tank0  sync                  standard                   default
tank0  refcompressratio      1.00x                      -
tank0  written               877M                       -
tank0  logicalused           86,5G                      -
tank0  logicalreferenced     874M                       -

# zfs get all tank1
NAME   PROPERTY              VALUE                      SOURCE
tank1  type                  filesystem                 -
tank1  creation              сб янв 25  3:11 2014  -
tank1  used                  329K                       -
tank1  available             76,3G                      -
tank1  referenced            32K                        -
tank1  compressratio         1.00x                      -
tank1  mounted               yes                        -
tank1  quota                 none                       default
tank1  reservation           none                       default
tank1  recordsize            128K                       default
tank1  mountpoint            /mnt/store                 local
tank1  sharenfs              off                        default
tank1  checksum              on                         default
tank1  compression           off                        default
tank1  atime                 on                         default
tank1  devices               on                         default
tank1  exec                  on                         default
tank1  setuid                on                         default
tank1  readonly              off                        default
tank1  jailed                off                        default
tank1  snapdir               hidden                     default
tank1  aclmode               discard                    default
tank1  aclinherit            restricted                 default
tank1  canmount              on                         default
tank1  xattr                 off                        temporary
tank1  copies                1                          default
tank1  version               5                          -
tank1  utf8only              off                        -
tank1  normalization         none                       -
tank1  casesensitivity       sensitive                  -
tank1  vscan                 off                        default
tank1  nbmand                off                        default
tank1  sharesmb              off                        default
tank1  refquota              none                       default
tank1  refreservation        none                       default
tank1  primarycache          all                        default
tank1  secondarycache        all                        default
tank1  usedbysnapshots       0                          -
tank1  usedbydataset         32K                        -
tank1  usedbychildren        297K                       -
tank1  usedbyrefreservation  0                          -
tank1  logbias               latency                    default
tank1  dedup                 off                        default
tank1  mlslabel                                         -
tank1  sync                  standard                   default
tank1  refcompressratio      1.00x                      -
tank1  written               32K                        -
tank1  logicalused           115K                       -
tank1  logicalreferenced     16K                        -
```
I made ​​a mistake somewhere. Where? 
It may be that the second disk with zpool MBR not GPT?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

The freebsd-zfs partition inside the FreeBSD slice (ad1s2) is called ad1s2a. But I imagine that ZFS doesn't care very much about that and will happily use the slice. I'm more surprised the Windows disk manager didn't freak out about it 

Does `zfs mount -a` mount the missing datasets? I do see tank1 mounted on /mnt/store, should there be more? It's the same as the property:

```
tank1  mountpoint            /mnt/store                 local
```


----------



## WCSN (Jan 28, 2014)

> I'm more surprised the Windows disk manager didn't freak out about it.


No magic! - ada0 not boot HDD . Windows boot from ada1.

tank1 normal mount manual only, after command: `#  zpool import tank1`.
zfs pool do not place in partition into slice?
How to create zfs pool on the space ada0?

This surprise for my:

```
# zdb -vvv
tank0:
    version: 5000
    name: 'tank0'
    state: 0
    txg: 1306145
    pool_guid: 14722400199701785570
    hostid: 1403205571
    hostname: 'wcsn.wocson.ru'
    vdev_children: 1
    vdev_tree:
        type: 'root'
        id: 0
        guid: 14722400199701785570
        create_txg: 4
        children[0]:
            type: 'disk'
            id: 0
            guid: 5164790098882683555
            path: '/dev/ada2p4'
            phys_path: '/dev/ada2p4'
            whole_disk: 1
            metaslab_array: 30
            metaslab_shift: 31
            ashift: 9
            asize: 308792786944
            is_log: 0
            create_txg: 4
    features_for_read:
[b]tank1[/b]:
    version: 5000
    name: 'tank1'
    state: 0
    txg: 9
    pool_guid: 18014564220220995005
    hostid: 1403205571
    hostname: 'wcsn.wocson.ru'
    vdev_children: 1
    vdev_tree:
        type: 'root'
        id: 0
        guid: 18014564220220995005
        children[0]:
            type: 'disk'
            id: 0
            guid: 12878542576867422080
            path: '/dev/ada0s2a'
            phys_path: '/dev/ada0s2a'
            whole_disk: 1
            metaslab_array: 33
            metaslab_shift: 29
            ashift: 9
            asize: 83620003840
            is_log: 0
            create_txg: 4
    features_for_read:
```
tank1 is in zpool.cache !  :\


----------



## WCSN (Feb 2, 2014)

I make it:


```
# gpart show                                                                                                                        
=>       34  488388844  ada0  GPT  (233G)
         34  488388844     1  freebsd-zfs  (233G)
                                                                                                                                    
=>       63  390721905  ada1  MBR  (186G)
         63       1985        - free -  (993K)
       2048     204800     1  ntfs  [active]  (100M)
     206848  176537600     2  ntfs  (84G)
  176744448  213975040     3  ntfs  (102G)
  390719488       2480        - free -  (1.2M)
                                                                                                                                    
=>       34  625142381  ada2  GPT  (298G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        162       1854        - free -  (927K)
       2016    2097152     2  freebsd-ufs  (1.0G)
    2099168   19922944     3  freebsd-swap  (9.5G)
   22022112  603120303     4  freebsd-zfs  (288G)
```

next:
# `zpool create -m /mnt/store tank1 adap1`

```
# df -h
Filesystem                     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tank0                          195G    877M    194G     0%    /
devfs                          1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/boot0               1,0G    269M    658M    29%    /boot-mount
procfs                         4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs                      4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
tmpfs                           11G     56K     11G     0%    /tmp
tank0/usr                      274G     80G    194G    29%    /usr
tank0/var                      201G    7,1G    194G     4%    /var
tank1                          228G     31K    228G     0%    /mnt/store
```
after reboot

```
# df -h
Filesystem                     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tank0                          195G    877M    194G     0%    /
devfs                          1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/boot0               1,0G    269M    658M    29%    /boot-mount
procfs                         4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs                      4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
tmpfs                           11G     56K     11G     0%    /tmp
tank0/usr                      274G     80G    194G    29%    /usr
tank0/var                      201G    7,1G    194G     4%    /var
```
#`zpool import`

```
# zpool import
   pool: tank1
     id: 11989050937477442983
  state: ONLINE
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 config:
        tank1       ONLINE
          ada0p1    ONLINE
```
tank1 mount only after `zpool import tank1`
`# df -hT`

```
Filesystem                   Type         Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
tank0                        zfs          195G    877M    194G     0%    /
devfs                        devfs        1,0K    1,0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/label/boot0             ufs          1,0G    269M    658M    29%    /boot-mount
procfs                       procfs       4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs                    linprocfs    4,0K    4,0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
tmpfs                        tmpfs         10G    1,0M     10G     0%    /tmp
tank0/usr                    zfs          274G     80G    194G    29%    /usr
tank0/var                    zfs          201G    7,1G    194G     4%    /var
tank1                        zfs          228G     31K    228G     0%    /mnt/store
```
# `zfs get all tank1
[code]# zfs get all tank1
NAME   PROPERTY              VALUE                      SOURCE
tank1  type                  filesystem                 -
tank1  creation              вс фев  2 15:45 2014  -
tank1  used                  128K                       -
tank1  available             228G                       -
tank1  referenced            31K                        -
tank1  compressratio         1.00x                      -
tank1  mounted               yes                        -
tank1  quota                 none                       default
tank1  reservation           none                       default
tank1  recordsize            128K                       default
tank1  mountpoint            /mnt/store                 local
tank1  sharenfs              off                        default
tank1  checksum              on                         default
tank1  compression           off                        default
tank1  atime                 off                        local
tank1  devices               on                         default
tank1  exec                  on                         default
tank1  setuid                on                         default
tank1  readonly              off                        default
tank1  jailed                off                        default
tank1  snapdir               hidden                     default
tank1  aclmode               discard                    default
tank1  aclinherit            restricted                 default
tank1  canmount              on                         default
tank1  xattr                 off                        temporary
tank1  copies                1                          default
tank1  version               5                          -
tank1  utf8only              off                        -
tank1  normalization         none                       -
tank1  casesensitivity       sensitive                  -
tank1  vscan                 off                        default
tank1  nbmand                off                        default
tank1  sharesmb              off                        default
tank1  refquota              none                       default
tank1  refreservation        none                       default
tank1  primarycache          all                        default
tank1  secondarycache        all                        default
tank1  usedbysnapshots       0                          -
tank1  usedbydataset         31K                        -
tank1  usedbychildren        97,5K                      -
tank1  usedbyrefreservation  0                          -
tank1  logbias               latency                    default
tank1  dedup                 off                        default
tank1  mlslabel                                         -
tank1  sync                  standard                   default
tank1  refcompressratio      1.00x                      -
tank1  written               31K                        -
tank1  logicalused           48K             [/code]
Why not mounted tank1 automatically after rebooting?`


----------



## WCSN (Feb 4, 2014)

Amigos, have ideas?


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you add zfs_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## WCSN (Feb 6, 2014)

Mmm... YES. tank0 very best mount!  whithout zfs_enable="YES" this impossible... :OOO


----------

